# I am DYING to have candy! : )



## zane21

I have been hard core LOW FODMAP since June 18th....that's 3 months...I literally eat about 10 different things...I have TRIED to reintroduce foods from the FODMAP lists and have had a hard time....I am working with a dietician so I feel good about what I am doing. MOST of my issues are gone AND I have lost 26 pounds...

BUT I AM DYING to have CANDY!! Plain ol straight sugar candy....

CAN I ??

I feel like I have given up SO MUCH....if I could have an ounce of candy every week, it would really help my mental health.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I think Smarties (the USA ones, not the chocolate Canadian ones) are a Dextrose based candy. So you might see if you could tolerate those.


----------



## Shaylu

You might want to check for candida if you are having sugar cravings.

If you do have a yeast over growth than eating sugar candy will just feed the yeast and make your symptoms worse.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Dextrose is almost completely absorbed very quickly so it really doesn't feed anyone but you.


----------



## Diana63

Your dietician i'm sure can tell you if and how much candy you might be able to have.


----------



## zane21

I eat the same thing for breakfast and the same thing for lunch every single day....and for dinner I have the same veggies every single day....I change up between white rice or a baked potatoe and my meats are turkey, beef or mahi mahi.... Its SO HARD.... and BORING .... the only liquid I drink is water.. I am craving candy because before my low FODMAP life I was a candy person...not an ice cream person, not a cake person, not a cookies person...

can you tell I a, having a low moment? This restrictive diet is hard some does...this is one of those days.

ps--Smarties are one of my ALL TIME favs too.


----------



## Kathleen M.

When I have been part of running diet studies we put becoming bored of the diet as one of the risks. One study we did a 3 day rotating diet. Now each of the meals was different so they did have 3 different breakfasts, etc, but even with that doing the same 9 meals for the 6 weeks of the trial did require a warning in the consent process.

When the diet is so restricted sometimes we do crave an occasional treat, even if it is just to break up the monotony. I hope you can have a roll of Smarties every so often without too much problem.


----------



## zane21

I tried some Smarties...they tasted GREAT....but I had an 'attack" that night and two more since over the past two days....(bleching and horrible bloating). I am BEYONND frustrated.


----------



## Shaylu

Try sweet potato to satisfy the candy craving.


----------



## HumanistRuth

I'm confused. Is there a separate diet called LOW FODMAP with only ten items, distinct from the FODMAP diet? When I google LOW FODMAP it leads me to references to the FODMAP approach and to studies of the FODMAP diet. The studies refer to "food, low in free fructose and fructans", not to ten particular foods.

I'm unclear what you mean when you say, "I have TRIED to reintroduce foods from the FODMAP lists and have had a hard time." Can you not eat pumpkin, lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, zucchini, red pepper, etc? What about lactose-free dairy products?

What does FODMAP have to do with eating only turkey, beef or mahi mahi? None of the references I saw said you couldn't eat other meats or fish as long as they don't have added sugar.

I'm doubting the training of your dietician.

Is there actual research he/she can point you to that justifies only ten foods?

Addendum, Oct 7th. I realize, upon further reflection, that you're on an elimination diet to identify what you can eat. Sorry.


----------



## Freud

Maybe you'll feel better if you know someone has to eat even more restricted than you (you probably won't feel one bit better all though I'll tell you anyway because I too want to whine a little about food). This is what I eat: Meat (chicken, fish, red meat), eggs, broccoli, cucumber, bell pepper, tomatoes, Zucchini, rutabaga and plain yoghurt and raw licorice. Yaaaaaaaay. If you enjoy licorice, which I hope you do since it's the only candy like product I can think of which I believe you too can tolerate, try raw licorice. It's awesome for sugar cravings. It tastes naturally sweet, is good for your adrenals but can reduce potassium and give high blood pressure. If you tolerate almond flour or similar you can bake with it and use stevia as sweetener.


----------



## flitwit

Freud said:


> Maybe you'll feel better if you know someone has to eat even more restricted than you (you probably won't feel one bit better all though I'll tell you anyway because I too want to whine a little about food). This is what I eat: Meat (chicken, fish, red meat), eggs, broccoli, cucumber, bell pepper, tomatoes, Zucchini, rutabaga and plain yoghurt and raw licorice. Yaaaaaaaay. If you enjoy licorice, which I hope you do since it's the only candy like product I can think of which I believe you too can tolerate, try raw licorice. It's awesome for sugar cravings. It tastes naturally sweet, is good for your adrenals but can reduce potassium and give high blood pressure. If you tolerate almond flour or similar you can bake with it and use stevia as sweetener.


lol I would be fine with that diet... I'll make you both feel better (not really,







), what I've eaten for the past 3 years: Breakfast - Chex cereal with soy milk, a banana. Lunch - plain Basmati rice with a Tilapia fillet and a few over-steamed carrots, Dinner - THE SAME AS LUNCH. That's all. I've had no other drink than water. Unhealthy AND incredibly boring, but it was the only thing I could manage, EVERYTHING else I put in my mouth would cause me to be ill for a week or more, causing me to lose even more weight. This is the venting thread right??









Last week was the first time in all that time I tried something new, after having started probiotics and digestive enzymes. I started with green beans with my rice, then introduced chicken breast, which apparently doesn't agree with me, because it feels like it's been in my stomach since last night (around 7pm). I still feel a heavy chest from it. I could taste it all night and morning and day.. yuck. This morning I made the mistake of trying to eat a hard boiled egg. It was delicious, but very soon after I felt so incredibly nauseous, which I'm still feeling.

I crave candy too... very very much so, but chocolate even more than that... and cookies!! Sorry I can't help, but as soon as I figure out a way, I'll be back to post it here for you.


----------



## HumanistRuth

Freud said:


> Maybe you'll feel better if you know someone has to eat even more restricted than you (you probably won't feel one bit better all though I'll tell you anyway because I too want to whine a little about food). This is what I eat: Meat (chicken, fish, red meat), eggs, broccoli, cucumber, bell pepper, tomatoes, Zucchini, rutabaga and plain yoghurt and raw licorice. Yaaaaaaaay. If you enjoy licorice, which I hope you do since it's the only candy like product I can think of which I believe you too can tolerate, try raw licorice. It's awesome for sugar cravings. It tastes naturally sweet, is good for your adrenals but can reduce potassium and give high blood pressure. If you tolerate almond flour or similar you can bake with it and use stevia as sweetener.


Freud, I'd be careful how much licorice you consume long term.



> Licorice is *LIKELY SAFE* for most people when consumed in amounts found in foods. It is *POSSIBLY SAFE* when consumed in larger amounts use as medicine, short-term. However, it is *POSSIBLY UNSAFE* when used in large amounts for more than four weeks. Consuming 30 grams or more of licorice daily for several weeks can cause severe side effects including high blood pressure, low potassium in the blood, weakness, paralysis, and occasionally brain damage in otherwise healthy people. In people who eat a lot of salt or have heart disease, kidney disease, or high blood pressure, as little as 5 grams per day can cause these problems.
> 
> Other side effects of licorice use include tiredness, absence of a menstrual period in women, headache, water and sodium retention, and decreased sexual interest and function in men.


source

Other sources to consider:

Licorice Root Side Effects

Licorice Root Side Effects


----------



## HumanistRuth

flitwit said:


> lol I would be fine with that diet... I'll make you both feel better (not really,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), what I've eaten for the past 3 years: Breakfast - Chex cereal with soy milk, a banana. Lunch - plain Basmati rice with a Tilapia fillet and a few over-steamed carrots, Dinner - THE SAME AS LUNCH. That's all. I've had no other drink than water. Unhealthy AND incredibly boring, but it was the only thing I could manage, EVERYTHING else I put in my mouth would cause me to be ill for a week or more, causing me to lose even more weight. This is the venting thread right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week was the first time in all that time I tried something new, after having started probiotics and digestive enzymes. I started with green beans with my rice, then introduced chicken breast, which apparently doesn't agree with me, because it feels like it's been in my stomach since last night (around 7pm). I still feel a heavy chest from it. I could taste it all night and morning and day.. yuck. This morning I made the mistake of trying to eat a hard boiled egg. It was delicious, but very soon after I felt so incredibly nauseous, which I'm still feeling.
> 
> I crave candy too... very very much so, but chocolate even more than that... and cookies!! Sorry I can't help, but as soon as I figure out a way, I'll be back to post it here for you.


Gee, flitwit, it sounds as if you have something going on besides IBS. I did read that some people have trouble with sulfur-containing foods, and egg yolk is loaded with sulfur. Next time try egg whites. The chicken breast is a real puzzle. It's low fat, not inflammatory, and should be as easy to digest as tilapia.

Yesterday I made a list of all the safe foods for my low carb, low-salt, low inflammation, FODMAP diet. It had 15 items on it. My main problem is vegetables. I can eat yellow squash, peeled, seeded and cooked, and cooked green edamame- with Beano. Some other possibilities, of which I'm not quite sure, are peeled seeded cucumbers and cooked, deskinned red peppers.

Is your problem mostly insoluble fiber or indigestible carbohydrates? Can't you tolerate lactose free milk products?


----------



## flitwit

HumanistRuth said:


> Gee, flitwit, it sounds as if you have something going on besides IBS. I did read that some people have trouble with sulfur-containing foods, and egg yolk is loaded with sulfur. Next time try egg whites. The chicken breast is a real puzzle. It's low fat, not inflammatory, and should be as easy to digest as tilapia.
> 
> Yesterday I made a list of all the safe foods for my low carb, low-salt, low inflammation, FODMAP diet. It had 15 items on it. My main problem is vegetables. I can eat yellow squash, peeled, seeded and cooked, and cooked green edamame- with Beano. Some other possibilities, of which I'm not quite sure, are peeled seeded cucumbers and cooked, deskinned red peppers.
> 
> Is your problem mostly insoluble fiber or indigestible carbohydrates? Can't you tolerate lactose free milk products?
> 
> Well, to be honest, I'm not sure what's really going on with my body. All of my problems are a result of being given an acne medication called Accutane improperly. The drug can cause IBS, crohn's, colitis, liver failure, etc even when administered properly, but the doctors found no real physical evidence after performing a colonoscopy, endiscope, numerous blood tests, stool tests... so, I'm truly not sure.


I'm unsure if it's insoluble fiber or idigestible carbohydrates, or something else... I seem to be tolerating rice milk. For the better part of 3 years I was doing OKAY with soy milk... I mean, it hurt and caused a commotion, but I put it on my cereal in the mornings. I switched to rice milk recently when the problems became worse, hoping that would help. The chicken, man, I don't know, it just hurt. It STILL feels like it's trying to be digested. I will try it again in a couple of weeks though, maybe I just overcooked it. I seem to not be able to eat too many carrots (always steamed really well), I tried avacado, but that was disastrous. You see, I have very slow "transit," so when I eat something that doesn't agree with me it starts gurgling in my gut at the top (small intestines), then that's where it really sucks, because I start to feel dizzy and weak and light headed to the point of passing out, then it could be minutes to hours feeling that way until I go, and then can't stop for a few days. This morning I tried Almond milk, very very little... going to see how that works out. It tasted awful however (unsweetened). I will definitely try the whites... though the yolk is what I enjoy, knowing whether I can tolerate whites would mean I could use them as an ingredient.


----------



## zane21

HumanistRuth said:


> I'm confused. Is there a separate diet called LOW FODMAP with only ten items, distinct from the FODMAP diet? When I google LOW FODMAP it leads me to references to the FODMAP approach and to studies of the FODMAP diet. The studies refer to "food, low in free fructose and fructans", not to ten particular foods.
> I'm unclear what you mean when you say, "I have TRIED to reintroduce foods from the FODMAP lists and have had a hard time." Can you not eat pumpkin, lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, zucchini, red pepper, etc? What about lactose-free dairy products?
> What does FODMAP have to do with eating only turkey, beef or mahi mahi? None of the references I saw said you couldn't eat other meats or fish as long as they don't have added sugar.
> I'm doubting the training of your dietician.
> Is there actual research he/she can point you to that justifies only ten foods?
> 
> Addendum, Oct 7th. I realize, upon further reflection, that you're on an elimination diet to identify what you can eat. Sorry.


I eat limited foods because its what doesn't bother me....everything I have tried DOES..... I have tried pumpkin and lettuce and spinach and tomatoes and red pepper....they all wreck me.
I have chosen to eat the meats I do because its what I like and can afford. I do use lactose free milk for my gluten free cereal in the morning. I am having food sensitivity blood work next week...so I am hopeful this can help me narrow down my trigger foods instead of this one at a time crap.


----------



## zane21

PS-- I posted about candy mostly during a weak moment....I miss food....I miss being able to have a 'cheat' day....I can't do that. It makes me ill.


----------



## rmiller1985

zane21 said:


> PS-- I posted about candy mostly during a weak moment....I miss food....I miss being able to have a 'cheat' day....I can't do that. It makes me ill.


Hi zane21,

You're not alone. I miss that too. I miss the freedom to say to my wife, "Let's go out tonight! Where do you feel like going?" I miss a few other, specific things as well: http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com/2013/10/what-i-miss-and-what-i-dont.html.

Hopefully the loss of freedom will be worth it for you in the end. I feel like it will be for me, but time will tell.

Cheers,

Rich


----------

